# dvd e growisofs

## BlackBelt

Salve a tutti. 

Ho acquistato un buon numero di dvd+R bulkpaq e fin'ora ho provato a scriverne una decina e tutti e dieci li ho dovuti buttare. Growisofs scrive fino alla fine ma non riesce a chiudere la traccia:

 *Quote:*   

> :-[ CLOSE SESSION failed with SK=2h/ASC=04h/ACQ=07h]: Resource
> 
> temporarily unavailable

 

```
Nabucodonosor emanuele # dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hda

INQUIRY:                [PIONEER ][DVD-RW DVR-K13AS][1.11]

GET [CURRENT] CONFIGURATION:

 Mounted Media:         1Bh, DVD+R

 Current Write Speed:   4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #0:        4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Write Speed #1:        2.4x1385=3324KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#0:    00/2295103 R@1.0x1385=1385KB/s W@4.0x1385=5540KB/s

 Speed Descriptor#1:    00/2295103 R@1.0x1385=1385KB/s W@2.4x1385=3324KB/s

READ DVD STRUCTURE[#0h]:

 Media Book Type:       A1h, DVD+R book [revision 1]

 Media ID:              IS01/001

 Legacy lead-out at:    2295104*2KB=4700372992

READ DISC INFORMATION:

 Disc status:           blank

 Number of Sessions:    1

 State of Last Session: empty

 Number of Tracks:      1

READ TRACK INFORMATION[#1]:

 Track State:           blank

 Track Start Address:   0*2KB

 Next Writable Address: 0*2KB

 Free Blocks:           2295104*2KB

 Track Size:            2295104*2KB

READ CAPACITY:          1*2048=2048

```

```
uname -r

2.6.13-gentoo-r5

```

a qualcuno è capitato? sapete come posso risolvere? Ho provato pure a cercare il firmware ma per il mio masterizzatore combo, integrato su un laptop asus L5D, non si trova. 

Non ho neanche windows installato   :Shocked: 

grazie mille

----------

## randomaze

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

> a qualcuno è capitato? sapete come posso risolvere? Ho provato pure a cercare il firmware ma per il mio masterizzatore combo, integrato su un laptop asus L5D, non si trova. 

 

Prova ad abbassare la velocità di scrittura al minimo.

Edit: Di che masterizzatore stiamo parlando?

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> Di che masterizzatore stiamo parlando?

 

Nabucodonosor emanuele # dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/hda

INQUIRY:                [PIONEER ][DVD-RW DVR-K13AS][1.11]

 *Quote:*   

> Prova ad abbassare la velocità di scrittura al minimo

 

Ho scritto a 2x, scendo ancora?

grazie

----------

## Wise

Ciao,

io ho un ASUS DRW-1608P e mi è successa una cosa simile...

masterizavo un dvd-rw e tutto andava bene, masterizavo un dvd-r (con gli stessi dati del -rw) e non mi leggeva niente...

facendo una ricerca tra i bug ho scoperto che succedeva anche a chi aveva un Pioneer DVR-109

(lo so che non è il tuo ma magari sono parenti!)

il risultato della ricerca è che dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8 hanno un bug (mi pare che sia proprio Growisofs ad avere il problema...)

che non chiudono il dvd se si scrive oltre una certa quantità di dati..

ora nel bug-report c'era un ebuid che ti installava una vesione dei dvd+rw-tools con la pach...

il bug dovrebbe essere questo:https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95357

ma l'ebuid non lo vedo... comunque c'è un programmino che ti chiude i dvd che hai già scritto...

(quindi se è quello ti trovi con 10 dvd uguali!)

Buona Forutuna!

----------

## BlackBelt

.. ne ha bruciato un altro.

grazie mille

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> comunque c'è un programmino che ti chiude i dvd che hai già scritto.

 

quale?

----------

## Wise

 *BlackBelt wrote:*   

> .. ne ha bruciato un altro.

 

Azz.. mi dispiace... non puoi fare le prove con un riscrivibile?

Comunque il programmino per chiudere le sessioni è qui:

http://morgwai.pl/growisofs.html

spero sia quello il problema... cosi recuperi un po di dvd...

----------

## BlackBelt

Nabucodonosor dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8 # ./close /dev/hda

:-[ READ DISC INFORMATION failed with SK=3h/ASC=57h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error

Nulla.. Volevo provare nero, sai se si basa su questi programmi o è un porting del nero di windows?

----------

## Wise

caspita... ancora errore...

nero non sono sicuro al 100% ma mi pare che faccia tutto da solo...

anche perchè non ha nessuno di questi programmi come dipendenza..

prova..

----------

## richard77

nero e' un porting. Fra l'altro ha 30 gg di prova gratuita e legale.

Altro programma in portage è cdrecord-prodvd (gratuito per uso non commerciale).

Per quanto riguarda i cd invece?

Io proverei con un altro kernel (al limite da un livecd)

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> Altro programma in portage è cdrecord-prodvd (gratuito per uso non commerciale). 

 

L'ho provato ma mi limitava le iso a 1GB. 

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda i cd invece?

 

tutto ok con cdrtools....

ora provo con nero, se va valuto la possibilità di acquistarlo.

grazie

----------

## richard77

OCCHIO per cdrecord-prodvd:

col pacchetto c'è già una chiave utilizzabile per uso home/non commerciale!

(posto dal README):

 *Quote:*   

> If you have this key (this one has been renewed on October 24th 2005):
> 
> CDR_SECURITY=8:dvd,clone:sparc-sun-solaris2,i386-pc-solaris2,i586-pc-linux,x86_64-unknown-linux,x86_64-pc-linux,powerpc-apple,hppa,powerpc-ibm-aix,i386-unknown-freebsd,i386-unknown-openbsd,i386-unknown-netbsd,powerpc-apple-netbsd,i386-pc-bsdi,mips-sgi-irix,i386-pc-sco,i586-pc-cygwin:1.11::1160000000:::private/research/educational_non-commercial_use:7mdYPOtM7xevuyXKvT9rNV.x3B6SFV4MLrduxvxrhbY2X9ddw/oqJyoXZW/
> 
> 	as environment variable, cdrecord-ProDVD will not be limited
> ...

 

----------

## BlackBelt

si sapevo della chiave, ma nel sito non ho capito come ottenerla...

----------

## richard77

Forse il tuo problema è l'inglese?

basta che esporti 

```
CDR_SECURITY=8:dvd,clone:sparc-sun-solaris2,i386-pc-solaris2,i586-pc-linux,x86_64-unknown-linux,x86_64-pc-linux,powerpc-apple,hppa,powerpc-ibm-aix,i386-unknown-freebsd,i386-unknown-openbsd,i386-unknown-netbsd,powerpc-apple-netbsd,i386-pc-bsdi,mips-sgi-irix,i386-pc-sco,i586-pc-cygwin:1.11::1160000000:::private/research/educational_non-commercial_use:7mdYPOtM7xevuyXKvT9rNV.x3B6SFV4MLrduxvxrhbY2X9ddw/oqJyoXZW/
```

come variabile d'ambiente.

Ti conviene farti uno script o metterlo in [.]bashrc.

----------

## BlackBelt

più che l'inglese la stanchezza dovuta all'esame che dovrò sostenere tra qualche ora. Ho esportato la variabile d'ambiente, però mi da l'errore Allarm Clock (cdrecord-prodvd). Nel readme c'è scritto che questo accade se la data impostata nel sistema è inferiore a quella della key del readme. 

Cosa faccio ?

grazie mille

----------

## richard77

E suppongo che la tua data sia a posto...

Non uso cdrecord-prodvd e quindi non so proprio cosa dirti (se non in bocca al lupo per l'esame!),

Comunque anche con il limite di 1gb potresti fare una prova e vedere se ti dà lo stesso errore (magari usa un rw, per non aumentare ulteriormente la tua collezione di sottobicchieri).

----------

## gutter

 *richard77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non uso cdrecord-prodvd e quindi non so proprio cosa dirti (se non in bocca al lupo per l'esame!),
> 
> 

 

Non è male  :Wink:  fa il suo sporco lavoro  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> Non è male  fa il suo sporco lavoro 

 

Sai come risolvere il problema dell'Alarm Clock? Comunque mi hanno masterizzato dvd+ della stessa marca da windows e non riesco a montarli comunque...

emanuele

----------

## Apetrini

Anche io ho lo stesso problema con il mio portatile sony, praticamente sto usando la versione di dvd+rw-tools da voi incriminata e k3b alla fine non è riuscito a chiudermi la sessione. Neanche con "close"  sono riuscito....stesso errore...

----------

## Apetrini

Ah si dimenticavo di dirvi che ho risolto da tempo riemergendo la stessa versione dei "dvd+rw-tools" e emergendo l'ultimo k3b

ovvero "app-cdr/k3b-0.12.10"

----------

## BlackBelt

a me continua a bruciarli. A natale avrò un albero alternativo.

----------

## Apetrini

Ma hai provato a cancellare il file e poi riemergere "dvd+rw-tools" facendo riscaricare al portage tutto il file?

A me è venuto il dubbio che alcuni sorgenti sono stati patchati ma il numero di versione è rimasto lo stesso, cosi ho fatto come sopra e ora va tutto bene...

----------

## BlackBelt

emerge -C dvd+rw-tools

per cancellare intendi questo??

ciao e grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## Apetrini

No intendo cancellare a mano i "sorgenti" e poi reinstallarlo....

tipo

```
rm  /usr/portage/distfiles/dvd+rw-tools-5.21.4.10.8.tar.gz
```

e poi rifai l'emerge dei dvd+rw-tools.

----------

## Ic3M4n

se vi pu interessare e' uscita la versione successiva, che e' masked. pero' sul mio pc funziona tutto correttamente ora.

----------

